
Amazon gets hundreds of city proposals to host HQ2 - rafaelc
https://www.axios.com/amazon-gets-hundreds-of-proposals-to-host-second-headquarters-2500252991.html
======
hogglikeshugs
Bristol, UK - get it done! ;)

